# Door County Wi Condo Resort Hotels



## kcgriffin (Feb 5, 2007)

I own a one bedroom condo at the Landmark Resort 

www.thelandmarkresort.com 

like many of the other resorts in the area, each unit is individually owned.  I can either use it myself as a full or part time residence, rent it myself, let the resort rent it, or trade thru RCI and Interval, or any combination of the before mentioned.  

The price for the entire condo can be very affordable, starting at less than $50,000.00 for a 1BR queen wood view.

This has allowed my wife and I to really maximize our travels, as well as giving us the ability to give gifts of travel to family and friends.

Depending on the season, it can be a good trader also!

Just another way of getting into the game with a little less cash.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 6, 2007)

That $50k for a 1BR - not a typo that should have been $500k?

What kind of strata are you paying and what does it cover?


----------



## kcgriffin (Feb 20, 2007)

Not a typo $50K we are  paying 53% management fee to the rental association, plus quarterly maintenance.  Recently updated all of the interior furnishings in our owned unit as well as all the public spaces in the entire resort.

Happy to answer any questions, but I'd be wary of these new condo hotels...lots of promises, but little return.


----------

